# Putting a coat in oil



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can give me some specifics on putting a dog's coat in oil...which I assume to mean a light coat of some sort of grooming product that is oil based, to protect the hair. What product is used and how do you use it?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not put a pet in oil. I would only put a dog I was showing and not planning on keeping in coat after it finished in oil.

When you put the dog in oil, you have to bathe and put them back in oil every 3 days or you will dry out the coat. The oil also yellows the coat and that can be hard to get out. When you take them out of oil for good, you have a major mess on your hands. 

It does protect the hair, but the dog looks like its in oil and you can't just bathe it out when you want and call it good.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for your response. I am curious about this because I have several books which reference putting a show dog in oil and I had no idea what it meant. Personally, I have no plans to put oil on my dog...I can only imagine what a mess that would be. But I do have another question, if it can be drying, why do it? Wouldn't wrapping the coat be much easier and cleaner?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 27 2005, 09:33 AM
> *Thanks for your response.  I am curious about this because I have several books which reference putting a show dog in oil and I had no idea what it meant.  Personally, I have no plans to put oil on my dog...I can only imagine what a mess that would be.  But I do have another question, if it can be drying, why do it?  Wouldn't wrapping the coat be much easier and cleaner?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113915*


[/QUOTE]

Some dogs don't tolerate wraps. Also, if you are a handler and keeping many dogs in coats, it is easier to just put the class dogs in oil and have your assistants bathe them every 3 days.

If you find the right dilution of oil and consistently bathe and re-oil them, it won't dry out the coat.


----------

